# dát zabrat



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
"dávali ti hodně léků? Doufám, že ti dali zabrat" Co to znamená?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Dát někomu zabrat - vyčerpat, unavit někoho. 
Výstup na tu horu mi dal zabrat.

_Zde jsou podmětem lékaři: Doufám, že lékaři ti dali zabrat._

Pozor: U léků znamená "zabrat" začít fungovat.
_Dali mi antibiotika, ale nezabrala, takže mě museli hospitalizovat._


----------



## .Lola.

Nevím, jaký je kontext, ale napadlo mě, že pokud se mluví třeba o odvykacím pobytu pro závislé na alkoholu nebo jiných drogách, znamenalo by to, že mu lékaři sestavili náročný režim (různé terapie, cvičení atd.), aby na drogu myslel co nejméně.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, ale stejně by tady tak znamenalo "začit fungovat", že?


----------



## .Lola.

"Lékaři mu dali zabrat" by znamenalo, že se mu hodně věnovali, musel podstupovat různé zákroky/terapie apod., prostě ho nenechali chvíli v klidu (i když se mu to třeba nelíbilo) a bylo to náročné.


----------

